# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AVZ- надо ли паниковать?

## adam

Просветите отсталого - проверил машину при помощи AVZ утилиты и в протоле получил следующее:1. Поиск RootKit и программ, перехватывающих функции API
1.1 Поиск перехватчиков API, работающих в UserMode
 Анализ kernel32.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text
Детектирована модификация IAT: LoadLibraryA - 00505A4D<>BFF776D0
Детектирована модификация IAT: GetProcAddress - 00000002<>BFF76DA8
 Анализ ntdll.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text
 Анализ user32.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text
Детектирована модификация IAT: GetDC - 00505A4D<>BFC0249D
 Анализ advapi32.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text
Детектирована модификация IAT: FreeSid - 00505A4D<>BFE82125
 Анализ ws2_32.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .rdata
 Анализ wininet.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text
Детектирована модификация IAT: InternetOpenA - 00505A4D<>761831F8
 Анализ rasapi32.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text
 Анализ urlmon.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text
 Анализ netapi32.dll, таблица экспорта найдена в секции .text

И что мне теперь делать с моим новым "знанием"? Надо ли паниковать? Или мои страхи вызваны незнанием?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Обратитесь в раздел "Помогите!", но сначала прочитайте правила.

----------


## natt

Не стала пока обращаться в раздел Помогите, но сегодня AVZ выдала следующее сообщение на три файла KIS 7, вот одно из них:
Src=C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\miscr3.dll
Infected=avz00002.dta
Virus=Подозрение на Keylogger или троянскую DLL, A=
QDate=09.03.2008 21:30:36
Size=88592
MD5=2A3758A979B301206001F3DBA287E1CD
FileDate=08.02.2008 18:37:48
AVZVer=4.29
MainAVBase=08.03.2008 16:55:22 
Плюс еще на два файла из этой же папки: adialhk.dll и fssync.dll 
Это ложное срабатывание?

----------


## akok

Нет это не страшно...эти файлы просто не проходят по базе безопасных файлов...


Пост № 1500 приятно :Smiley:

----------


## MariFK

> Нет это не страшно...эти файлы просто не проходят по базе безопасных файлов...
> 
> 
> Пост № 1500 приятно


 
Подскажите пожалуйста как можно занести в базу доверенных файлов? Облазила все настройки и справку в программе, упоминание о занесинии увидела, но как это осуществить, так и не поняла...

----------


## drongo

> Подскажите пожалуйста как можно занести в базу доверенных файлов? Облазила все настройки и справку в программе, упоминание о занесинии увидела, но как это осуществить, так и не поняла...


http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=uploadclean
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3519
http://virusinfo.info/upload_clean.php

----------

